# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Question] How to change hotkeys

## Hagerty

Thud hides when pressing F4

----------


## SeaDragon

config\hotkeys.xml
<hide_hud modifier="" key="*F4*"/>

----------


## Hagerty

Worked before, file doesnt exist anymore.

----------


## SeaDragon

```
<config>
<hotkeys>
<exit modifier="ctrl" key="End"/>
<hide_hud modifier="" key="F4"/>
<reload_pickit modifier="" key="F3"/>
<capture modifier="alt" key="C"/>
<stat_tracker modifier="" key="F5"/>
<debug_overlay modifier="" key="F11"/>
<save_debug_data modifier="ctrl+alt" key="D"/>
<reset_session modifier="ctrl+alt" key="R"/>
</hotkeys>
</config>
```

You can create one yourself

----------


## KillerJohn

> Worked before, file doesnt exist anymore.


HUD does not create it?

----------


## Buzzy62

> HUD does not create it?


Not anymore.

----------


## bm206

It does after first start.

----------


## Buzzy62

> It does after first start.


I've run mine about 4 or 5 times. The file isn't there. Only config.xml is created.

----------


## SeaDragon

I tried A clean installation, it really isn't created

----------

